# Missing animals in zanesville



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow i hear cheetah and bears and all kind of dangerous animal eccaped from a property I think, just now getting a glance at it on fox 28. Even closeing some schools tomarow!
Sounds like a bad situation, wish i heard the whole story!
Bobby


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

http://www2.nbc4i.com/news/2011/oct/18/22/lions-tiger-and-bear-loose-muskingum-county-ar-792445/

Interesting indeed. If I lived closer to Zanesville I would not be letting the dog out tonight.

Wonder if they need any help, always wanted to go on Safari........


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

scallop said:


> *Wonder if they need any help, always wanted to go on Safari*........


I was thinking the same thing. haha


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

thats a real shame they have to kill em. after they were caged and fed for most of their lives. bawanna loading truck now.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

It is unreal! All we need is a couple wolves capable of breeding running loose. I don't mind the bears so much but the wolves freak me out. Cheetahs wouldn't survive the winter.

How can a guy that just got out of prison 6 months ago on weapons charges be allowed to have such dangerous animals?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I live in the Columbus area and my Wife said this morning she is afraid to go out I told her she is a good 60 miles away but it didnt seem to sink in. I also agree that its a shame they think they all need to be killed(if you can dart any of them then why not) but yet I am not out there trying to hunt down potentially the most dangerous animals there is so its easy to for me to say that.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

What would everyone be saying if a person were killed by one of those cats or bears? There are way too many out there to be wasting time trying to dart and then find them all. The herbivores, sure. But the predators have to be dealt with before someone gets hurt.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I live in the Columbus area and my Wife said this morning she is afraid to go out I told her she is a good 60 miles away but it didnt seem to sink in. I also agree that its a shame they think they all need to be killed(if you can dart any of them then why not) but yet I am not out there trying to hunt down potentially the most dangerous animals there is so its easy to for me to say that.


A wolf can travel over 100 miles in a day. I live and work in Delaware and I have to say I brought the .40 to work this morning.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

loins tigers an bears OH MY i know if i lived closer i have my 12ga loaded an my redhawk 44 on my side
twister


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I am heading to the Zanesville area to work on this story for NBC... If anyone has seen anything or wants to point me in the right direction of someone who has, call my cell phone at 216-346-9615.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i hunt a place in thornville...it looks like i need to stock up on more arrows!!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I am in New Concord about 15 miles away.I will definately be on the lookout!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewis said:


> I am in New Concord about 15 miles away.I will definately be on the lookout!


As you can imagine, its the main topic of conversation here at work in New Concord. A lot of people live over there, some within a couple miles.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Could be some interesting trail cam pics show up in the next few days...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I live in the Columbus area and my Wife said this morning she is afraid to go out I told her she is a good 60 miles away but it didnt seem to sink in. I also agree that its a shame they think they all need to be killed(if you can dart any of them then why not) but yet I am not out there trying to hunt down potentially the most dangerous animals there is so its easy to for me to say that.


I'm sure the dose to tranq, a bear is different than for the cheetah or wolf. By time you put in a dart with the right dose the animal is gone.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Seaturd said:


> Could be some interesting trail cam pics show up in the next few days...


Here's one.............


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> What would everyone be saying if a person were killed by one of those cats or bears? There are way too many out there to be wasting time trying to dart and then find them all. The herbivores, sure. But the predators have to be dealt with before someone gets hurt.


 Yep, that dart them stuff is just silly. I wish I lived up there. I'd be on my roof with a high powered rifle praying for a nice long shot at one of them potential child killers. I wonder if they'd let me have it for a full body mount! I'll bet that goofball let them out just before he ended it all. Oh ya, they should poison that bait food!:LOL!


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

I heard the dude had a giant White Albino Snapping Turtle on that farm too !!!!!


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

He did but they caught it already. Said it was the easiest animal alive to catch


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Jack Hannah from the Columbus Zoo did a quick interview on one of the local Cleveland stations this morning. He agreed that during the night, the shoot order was appropriate. Now that they can see what they're dealing with, they will try to capture the other animals unless human life is in jeopardy. The Cleveland Zoo is also sending people to help.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

The Grassman is happily picking his teeth with lion rib bones.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

According to the press conference that have confirmed that only a bear, mountain lion, and a monkey are still at large.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow I just spotted a couple of rabbits across the street I better hide in the house with all the doors locked lol. Come on these are wild animals not man killers .I would feel safer in the woods with them than I would in a lot of the big city neighborhoods I've been in


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

robertj298 said:


> Wow I just spotted a couple of rabbits across the street I better hide in the house with all the doors locked lol. Come on these are wild animals not man killers .I would feel safer in the woods with them than I would in a lot of the big city neighborhoods I've been in


Did you read the article? I hope not, or else that's just about the dumest thing I've heard all day.


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

The Lion..The Bear....and the Monkey. Sounds like a movie LOL! My bets are
with the monkey, although the mountain lion may give them a run for their money.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> Did you read the article? I hope not, or else that's just about the dumest thing I've heard all day.


Yeah I read the article so maybe you can tell me how many people are killed here in the states by wild animals and how many murders are committed by other people?


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Bonecrusher said:


> According to the press conference that have confirmed that only a bear, mountain lion, and a monkey are still at large.


They might evade capture for awhile but I'm guessing they won't make it through deer gun [email protected][email protected]

If it wasn't raining so hard I would ask if anyone in the area had the stones to go to their stand this morning.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

robertj298 said:


> Yeah I read the article so maybe you can tell me how many people are killed here in the states by wild animals and how many murders are committed by other people?


They aren't wild animals.  They're captive raised, *dangerous* animals with no fear of people. Use some common sense and take your HSUS crap elswhere.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

robertj298 said:


> Wow I just spotted a couple of rabbits across the street I better hide in the house with all the doors locked lol. Come on these are wild animals not man killers .I would feel safer in the woods with them than I would in a lot of the big city neighborhoods I've been in


lol, im with you robertj. this sort of thing is just another excuse for people to freak out and start waiving their guns around. thats all we need, people sitting on their roofs with high powered rifles shooting at animals in rural areas from 100s of yards away and joe-blow packing heat in hopes of running into a lion. lol.

whats more dangerous? i will take my chances with a singular animal in a huge area of land before i would trust a guy and his rifle.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

lordofthepunks said:


> lol, im with you robertj. this sort of thing is just another excuse for people to freak out and start waiving their guns around. thats all we need, people sitting on their roofs with high powered rifles shooting at animals in rural areas from 100s of yards away and joe-blow packing heat in hopes of running into a lion. lol.
> 
> whats more dangerous? i will take my chances with a singular animal in a huge area of land before i would trust a guy and his rifle.


You guys are pretty ignorant. These carnivores need to eat. They've probably never used their hunting skills, and actually probably have no hunting skills. So, the easiest prey in town is a slow human. The longer they are loose the farther they willl get and harded to locate. I think you both would change your tune if they played hide and seek with the dart throwers. Eluded them, a month later show up and maul a relative getting in their car to go work.

Just another excuse for people to ride around in their go fast bass boat trying to run over kayakers. Oh wait, that's you!


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I would rather take my chances with these "pen-raised" animals any day than be in a 10,000 acre woods with deer hunters.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

If that Bear amazingly makes it down to Salt Fork, look out - Bigfoot vs. a bear!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

this is turning into the JAWS scene where everybody is packin and hunting them down.so far i heard about high power on roofs and packin my 40and a 12. and again even bears in the states rairly kill people. maybe vigilante mentality taking over. lets not go overboard on this.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Muskarp said:


> You guys are pretty ignorant. These carnivores need to eat. They've probably never used their hunting skills, and actually probably have no hunting skills. So, the easiest prey in town is a slow human.
> 
> Just another excuse for people to ride around in their go fast bass boat trying to run over kayakers. Oh wait, that's you!


lol, yeah, my bass boat has SOOOO much to do with trigger happy apalachia freaking about 3 animals.

bottom line, if im in even the closest of areas to the "killer" animals, i would be far more concerned about getting hit with a stray bullet from one of the half a**ed trophy hunting volunteers that are itching to be the hero.


just saying. im sure they have it under control, we dont need every "bone collector" fanatic dusting off his arsenal to round up two potentially dangerous animals. 

reminds me of the scence in JAWS where every tom, dick and harry are fishing for jaws in the harbor.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Almost forgot,had I not been in a funk the other day after hitting a deer with my truck,I would've had the perfect opportunity to sink a couple of kayakers with my high-powered bass boat at Burr Oak,wouldn't even had to worry about a witness either!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

freyedknot said:


> this is turning into the JAWS scene where everybody is packin and hunting them down.so far i heard about high power on roofs and packin my 40and a 12. and again even bears in the states rairly kill people. maybe vigilante mentality taking over. lets not go overboard on this.


hooper - "its a tiger shark"
ignorant moron - " a whhhhhaaaaaaattttt?"


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Harbor Hunter said:


> I would rather take my chances with these "pen-raised" animals any day than be in a 10,000 acre woods with deer hunters.


I&#8217;d sure like to hear some more on this? Care to explain a little? 

The ignorance of some of you guys is mind boggling. If some of you bothered to read, it was 48 animals.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

No one said they were grabbing their guns and going out looking for these animals they said they were keeping them close at hand to but safe.

the police do have the situation under control but 2 dangerous animals are still at large.

Scenario 1 I look out my back window and see the grizzly bear from the escape I walk down the hall pick up my phone call 911 while waiting for deputies to arrive the bear walks across the nieghborhood and kills one of my nieghbors kids.

Scenario 2 I walk down the hall grab my phone and my gun call 911 and then walk out side and dispatch the bear.

Which one works out better I'm not saying anybody with no firearms experience should go out and try to do this I'm just saying being prepared and taking action is sometimes better than waiting for someone else to take care of the situation.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

what are we being ignorant about? the 1000 people that are shot each year by hunters

"According to the International Hunter Education Association, approximately 1,000 people in the US and Canada are accidentally shot by hunters every year, and just under a hundred of those accidents are fatalities. Most victims are hunters, but non-hunters are also sometimes killed or injured. Although some other forms of recreation cause more fatalities, hunting is one of the few activities that endangers the entire community, and not just the willing participants"

maybe we are being ignorant about the number of people that are killed by guns each year?


"According to the Center for Disease Control(CDC) 


In the year 2007 


Homicide with a firearm: 12,129 
Suicide with a firearm: 17,348 
Death by accidental discharge of firearm: 721 
And roughly 5,000 deaths from legal interventions(I.E. police shooting criminals) 



Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_many_people_were_killed_by_guns_in_America_last_year#ixzz1bFUVC8mp"


im going to go out on a limb here and say that far less people are killed by escaped wild animals. but hey, theres always that "unlucky lottery" that some of you are certain has a chance to get you.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

BunkerChunker said:


> No one said they were grabbing their guns and going out looking for these animals they said they were keeping them close at hand to but safe.
> 
> the police do have the situation under control but 2 dangerous animals are still at large.
> 
> ...


Scenario 3 You holler out the door and the bear runs away


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Saw on CNN this story at the doctors today. They said the guy let the animals out then commited suicide...............Rich


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats, you fellas will get this thread locked with your anti gun/anti hunting garbage. All for no other reason than you couldn&#8217;t keep your mouth shut. No one ever mentioned anything about going out looking for them. This was a very serious situation last night in the dark and rain. I can assure you, the authorities involved didn&#8217;t find it one bit funny.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I guess my point was that I wish there was another way to deal with this. I mean here these animals are caged up, sounds like the guy didnt take all that good of care of them, then all of a sudden before this guy caps himself he decides to open up all the cages(instead of letting them be so that when they discover his body they can then maybe come in a dart these animals) so they naturally leave there cages and start to wonder around. Sounds like most if not all that were killed were shot within a short distance of the grounds. Being as though they were captive most if not all of there life they were probably like oh crap what do we do now?? before anybody slams me I understand and agree its human life before animals, none of the officers or professionals there to help should be put in harms way for the animals sake, public safety is priority 1, I am a hunter and a gunowner. Its just a shame that this was the only we could have handled it.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

robertj298 said:


> Scenario 3 You holler out the door and the bear runs away


Thats brilliant so when the deputies arrive to capture the bear I can say I don't know where it went I yelled and it ran off that way


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

BunkerChunker said:


> No one said they were grabbing their guns and going out looking for these animals they said they were keeping them close at hand to but safe.
> 
> the police do have the situation under control but 2 dangerous animals are still at large.
> 
> ...


your right, always want to be prepared for that 1 in a billion scenario.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> Id sure like to hear some more on this? Care to explain a little?
> 
> The ignorance of some of you guys is mind boggling. If some of you bothered to read, it was 48 animals.


 I think it's more like two "wild animals" still on the loose.Did anyone read at all,anywhere that the state was asking for people to arm themselves,or ask for volunteers to help gun down these animals? I agree with LOTP,this is just another excuse for well-lubed nimrods to break out the weaponry and head for the wilds of Ohio.
Yes,I will elaborate more on my comment.How many people are injured and killed in Ohio each year by hunting accidents? How many are injured or killed by attacks from exotic animals? I wasn't ragging on hunters,accidents can and do occur.I simply said that I would feel my chances of survival would be far greater walking through a big woods with a pen-raised bear versus walking through a woods during deer gun season.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

lordofthepunks said:


> reminds me of the scence in JAWS where every tom, dick and harry are fishing for jaws in the harbor.


As if you wouldn't be there! Which one are you Tom, DICK or Harry?

I don't think these guys are overreacting. One cat has already killed a monkey. So, they remember how it's done. 
Jack Hannah even reminded the interviewers that these African cats can bring down a 2000lb buffalo in ten seconds. Abviously that's a wild cat, but I'm sure these one's could still drag down a 300lb human.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Harbor Hunter said:


> .I simply said that I would feel my chances of survival would be far greater walking through a big woods with a pen-raised bear versus walking through a woods during deer gun season.


If you going for a walk with a bear in the woods, I think at some time the bear is going to get hungry and look at you like you're a nice t-bone..


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> Congrats, you fellas will get this thread locked with your anti gun/anti hunting garbage. All for no other reason than you couldnt keep your mouth shut. No one ever mentioned anything about going out looking for them. This was a very serious situation last night in the dark and rain. I can assure you, the authorities involved didnt find it one bit funny.


Anti gun, anti hunting? Who said anything about that? I just think its silly to make a big deal over nothing


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I have 3 cameras set within a mile from there. I may get my most exciting pictures of the year.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Harbor Hunter said:


> I think it's more like two "wild animals" still on the loose.Did anyone read at all,anywhere that the state was asking for people to arm themselves,or ask for volunteers to help gun down these animals? .


 Now it's two. It started as 48. That's a very bad situation. 
Did you see anywhere where someone was suggesting that everyone grab their guns and go looking? I sure didn't, you guys jumped to conclusions. 
With that many animals loose and being described as aggressive, plus it being rainy and dark out, darting was most certainly not an option. It would have very likely gotten someone seriously hurt or killed. Animals dont just drop over when you dart them, and it takes a team of people probably an hour per animal to deal with. Thats when you can see in the daylight.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Harbor Hunter said:


> I would feel my chances of survival would be far greater walking through a big woods with a pen-raised bear versus walking through a woods during deer gun season.


Wow! If you say so boss!
That's actually pretty funny since a couple of the animals were actually feeding on the owners carcass when the authorities arrived. I guess your right. They're just friendly little kittys.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Muskarp said:


> As if you wouldn't be there! Which one are you Tom, DICK or Harry?
> 
> I don't think these guys are overreacting. One cat has already killed a monkey. So, they remember how it's done.
> Jack Hannah even reminded the interviewers that these African cats can bring down a 2000lb buffalo in ten seconds. Abviously that's a wild cat, but I'm sure these one's could still drag down a 300lb human.


i sort of am laughing it this, it might be somewhat true, if the killer fish were a largemouth bass, i prob would at least be dick, and maybe harry, depending on the amount of days between shaves.


i am not anti-gun. i own several guns, i enjoy shooting them from time to time. i used to hunt, i understand the need for hunting and most of my freinds are hunters. 


the annoyance comes with the "militia" attitude. the guys strapping heat, getting on there roofs to shoot stuff with there rifles, always expecting the worst case scenarios (but only when it comes to the use of there guns) is just laughable. 

am i missing out on something? should i be out in the woods with a bunch of idiots practicing "army" like i am 8 years old, prepairing for world war 3 or exotic animals escaping?

i dont get it.

you tell these same people that they have to wear a helmet or a seatbelt and you would think the world is at an end. however its far more likely to get killed in an auto-accident or motorcycle accident then it is to get robbed and killed at gun-point or by a wild animal.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

this just in the bear and cougar have been killed but there is still a wolf and monkey on the loose


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

BunkerChunker said:


> this just in the bear and cougar have been killed but there is still a wolf and monkey on the loose


Makes me wonder why none of these dangerous man killers didn't kill the monkey lol


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

BunkerChunker said:


> this just in the bear and cougar have been killed but there is still a wolf and monkey on the loose


scenario 5 - a monkey comes into your backyard. you give it a banana, call the authorities. while you are waiting, you become friends with the monkey and you teach it sign language. you quickly realize that this is no ordinary monkey, that it possibly has the cure to cancer within its mind and all you have to do is teach it to communicate so it can tell you how to cure cancer but the authorities show up and they take him and they dont believe what you have told them about "mocas' " special gift. jack hanna intervenes and takes "moca" to the columbus zoo to start work on a cure. 


about as likely


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

robertj298 said:


> Makes me wonder why none of these dangerous man killers didn't kill the monkey lol


maybe the monkey is armed?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Muskarp said:


> Wow! If you say so boss!
> That's actually pretty funny since a couple of the animals were actually feeding on the owners carcass when the authorities arrived. I guess your right. They're just friendly little kittys.


show me any carnivorous animal that wouldnt chew on a fresh, bloody, carcass. my bulldogs would be eating me right now if i had dispatched myself with a gun this morning.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

robertj298 said:


> Makes me wonder why none of these dangerous man killers didn't kill the monkey lol


One of them did kill a monkey. This other monkey may be dead too, it just hasn't been found yet.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

I am NOT "anti hunting" (I was trained to hunt jet aircraft and helicopters- literally, THEY SHOOT BACK !) nor a PETA type, (MEAT- YUMMY !) but do agree it`s a SHAME the guy didn`t care about his animals enough to leave them safely in their cages before "offing' himself...and will reluctently conclude, being caged all their lives and unafraid of humans, with no survival skills yet being able to kill all but dooms them...SAD.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> One of them did kill a monkey. This other monkey may be dead too, it just hasn't been found yet.


too bad he didnt have a .40, if he had been prepared for the inevitable, he could have saved himself.

where is "wow" when you need him, a good picture of a monkey firing a cap gun would be quite appropriate


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

prob doesnt look much from some of you...


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

The comment about sitting on a roof was a little off the wall. 

Unfortuanately some douche decided to create a bad situation. The situation ends with tragic but necessary tactics. 

It's a shame all these animals died. I truly hope it is one solo wolf that is left. I do not want to see a breedinging population of wolves in Ohio. 

All these animals are used to being hand fed by humans. Odds are one of them will approach a human when it gets hungry. I would surely hope that this person is able to protect themselves. 

As for the wife begging for her animals not to be taken away from her. I say she should get them back. She should also be handed a shovel and get to digging.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

lordofthepunks said:


> the annoyance comes with the "militia" attitude. the guys strapping heat, getting on there roofs to shoot stuff with there rifles, always expecting the worst case scenarios (but only when it comes to the use of there guns) is just laughable.
> 
> am i missing out on something? should i be out in the woods with a bunch of idiots practicing "army" like i am 8 years old, prepairing for world war 3 or exotic animals escaping?
> 
> ...


Im going to ask one more time, since youve ignored the question; tell me where you saw anyone here, other than you, mention something like that?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

scallop said:


> http://www2.nbc4i.com/news/2011/oct/18/22/lions-tiger-and-bear-loose-muskingum-county-ar-792445/
> Wonder if they need any help, always wanted to go on Safari........


heres one...


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Sharp Charge said:


> I was thinking the same thing. haha


heres one in response to the first...


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Yep, that dart them stuff is just silly. I wish I lived up there. I'd be on my roof with a high powered rifle praying for a nice long shot at one of them potential child killers. I wonder if they'd let me have it for a full body mount! I'll bet that goofball let them out just before he ended it all. Oh ya, they should poison that bait food!:LOL!


my personal favorite.


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

I figure that the first monkey whacked the second one and tried to frame the tiger.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I see, you&#8217;re taking some *jokes* people made and using them for your agenda. Not surprising.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> I see, youre taking some *jokes* people made and using them for your agenda. Not surprising.


is it surprising that i have no agenda. 

im not out to change anyones mind, im not out to change the world, im not out to upheld anything other then my right to laugh at the people that think guns are the answer to every problem.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

wow!!!!!


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

To The Rescue!!!!!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> is it surprising that i have no agenda.
> 
> im not out to change anyones mind, im not out to change the world, im not out to upheld anything other then my right to laugh at the people that think guns are the answer to every problem.


Would you prefer we used bows?

When it comes to killing an animal I believe a gun is a very good answer.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Bonecrusher said:


> Would you prefer we used bows?
> 
> When it comes to killing an animal I believe a gun is a very good answer.


when it comes to deer hunting, yeah i would actually prefer bows and not crossbows either, not to beat it into the ground but a monkey could kill a deer with a gun.


in this situation, guns prob were the best solution, as upsetting as that is. the owner of the animals is the real culprit here. but i maintain, guns used by the proper authorities, not people on there roofs with 30/06s.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

just my opinion but there is an inheritent challenge in killing an animal with a bow. there is a stalk involved, alot of time and effort go into true bow-hunting. the animal actually has a chance to use its senses to survive since you have to be generally close to kill a deer with a bow or ridiculously skilled if you arent close. its much more difficult to master shooting a bow, especially in that setting ( in the wild, with an opportunity to kill)

anyone can walk into the woods and kill a deer with a gun, it takes some skill to do it with a bow.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> in this situation, guns prob were the best solution, as upsetting as that is. the owner of the animals is the real culprit here. but i maintain, guns used by the proper authorities, not people on there roofs with 30/06s.


Completely agreed.


----------



## fishin'forlife (Aug 2, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Here's one.............
> View attachment 50836



Haha send it to one of the news networks now


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

And this thread went down hill in a hurry,,,, and just think, cabin fever isnt here yet And for some of you, lets leave out calling other members names... Just because you dont agree with what they said, name calling is against the TOS rules and can lead to banning, so lets leave it off open forums.... So in other words, winter is around the corner, lets try so behave this season. Thanks in advance.


----------

